
MIT's Deep Angel erases objects from photos with AI - jonbaer
https://www.fastcompany.com/90246009/this-mit-tool-can-erase-anything-or-anyone-from-your-old-photos
======
Shank
Every single sample they posted is bad. None of them achieve the intended
effect or goal of replacing an experienced photoshop edit.

MIT doesn’t mean everything is news. Another university lab could have
produced the same thing with the same results. FastCo wouldn’t have written
about it and nobody would have cared.

~~~
iraphael
Yeah. Even some really simple nearest neighbors + blending works way better
than any examples in this article

[http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/scene-
completion/scene-c...](http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/scene-
completion/scene-completion.pdf)

------
abakker
This seems like it works worse than photoshop’s content aware fill, which
tries to do the same thing with a little more user guidance.

------
pacala
Fortunately [0], it doesn't quite work,

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_images_in_the_So...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_images_in_the_Soviet_Union)

------
jameslk
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17900750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17900750)

------
diminish
During some voluntary work, I had erased the ex- of some fellow from an old
photo 15 years ago. It was cool, and every body lined up to get a lot of stuff
erased. Yet soon it will become trivial!

------
mepian
Deep Stalin would be a more appropriate name.

------
EGreg
In other news, they can CONSTRUCT fake videos and photos. Not take away only.

We will need digital signatures to become mainstream for checking sources.
Otherwise video evidence for a courtroom or court of public opinion will be
very dangerous to rely on!

And “detection” is a no-go because this arms race is like an AlphaGo situation
where the difference between the truth and a fake becomes so small that no one
will be able to tell.

